
One year later, are these the best ways to discover your APIs? - allthingsapi
http://nordicapis.com/api-discovery-11-ways-to-find-apis/
======
allthingsapi
API Harmony was just added to the list - not just discovering the API but also
relating the API to usage, SDKs, discussions, and other relevant information a
developer may be looking for.

~~~
krsyoung
There are many great options in the list but with the state of industry and
the large number of APIs coming out each year Google is still a great place to
start!

Curious if folks perform their initial search on any of the sites above or if
Google is the one that lands you there?

